# 65 GTO Console



## KarLvr (Oct 28, 2010)

In building a Retro Rod 65 GTO automatic what would be the neatest shifter console to use. I do like the His N Hers console but really just want the best looking. Transmission will be 4L65E.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is what I went with, in my 64. Started with a stock 64 console and 67 dual gate shifter for the Turbo 400. Then made a custom insert plate to fit in the dual gate bezel instead of the wood insert. Topped it with Old school HURST T-handle you know one that just says HURST no shift #'s. Good Luck with your project!!.. Les 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

FNG has it nailed!! That's as good as it gets if your running an automatic in an early Poncho, IMO. All the function of a Hurst Dual Gate and all the class of an early, ribbed console. Looks like it was born there. NICE JOB.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

SHIFTWORKS sells conversion kits 1964-81 GM factory automatic console shifters, column shifters, gauges and indash tachs sells a kit to make a His/Hers into a 4spd auto w/OD shifter! If you want a VERY nice wood grain (real wood) console inlay. Check out Welcome to Wabbitsww Custom Auto Dashes tell Bill that Eric from NY sent ya'........resto mod!!!!! :cheers


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks nice man.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a His/Her shifter I would sell if you are interested. Let me know and I can take/post pics. It has some very small surface pitting of the chrome so I would have it replated. Besides that it's all there. :cheers


----------



## KarLvr (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, I'm interested. Would like some pics if possible. d.montogmery15 at Yahoo dol com


----------

